# Outlook2003/2010 Kalender per WebDAV synchronisieren



## moritz115 (18. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Online-Festplatte von Strato. HiDrive. Dort gibt es auch eine WebDAV Funktion. Natürlich auch FTP etc. Ich möchte jetzt meinen Kalender von Outlook 2010 Beta (wenn schon möglich, sonst 2003) auf meiner Festplatte veröffentlichen. Und zwar so, dass andere PC's (Homenetzwerk) mit Outlook auch auf den Kalender zugreifen können und dort veränderungen vornehmen können, die dann auch bei den anderen PC's auftauchen. So zu sagen ein Kalender für mehrere Personen/PC's. Nur halt nicht mit exchangeserver, sondern Online-Festplatte. Ist dies möglich?
Ist dies auch möglich für eMail, Kontakte etc? 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!
moritz115


----------



## moritz115 (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

hat hier jemand eine Lösung oder Idee für mich?

Wäre nett!
moritz115


----------



## Zinken (21. April 2010)

Naja, ich bastel im Büro eigentlich nur an Outlook rum, wenn es sich überhaupt nicht mehr vermeiden lässt - und dann nur in Verbindung mit dem Exchange-Server.
Aber mal als Denkanstoß: es gibt öffentliche Kontakte, Kalender usw. und alle Daten lassen sich auch lokal speichern. Vielleicht kannst Du ja das Netzlaufwerk als Speicherort angeben.


----------



## Maik (21. April 2010)

Moin.





moritz115 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat hier jemand eine Lösung oder Idee für mich?
> 
> ...


Es wäre nett, wenn du zukünftig auf unsere Netiquette achtest, der du mit deiner Registrierung zugestimmt hast, das Pushen deiner Themen unterlässt, weil bislang darin noch niemand geantwortet hat, und dich einfach in Geduld übst, bis du eine Antwort erhälst.

Vielen Dank! 



> *Bitte erstelle keine* Doppel-/Mehrfach-/*Pushpostings. Dazu zählen insbesondere* das Erstellen identischer Themen in mehreren unterschiedlichen Unterforen, das mehrfache oder erneute Einstellen eines bereits vorhandenen Themas, und *das Posten von Beiträgen, die einzig und allein dem Zweck dienen, das entsprechende Thema in der Themenauflistung wieder weiter oben zu platzieren (sog. „Thread Pushing“).* Derartige Beiträge werden restlos gelöscht. Sollte der Eindruck bei unseren Moderatoren entstehen, dass wissentlich gegen diesen Punkt verstoßen wurde, hat dies die unbegrenzte Sperrung des Accounts zur Folge.



Zitat-Quelle: http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html (Nr.12)
mfg Maik


----------



## moritz115 (24. April 2010)

Nene, ich möchte das schon über diese Onlinefestplatte machen. Halt WebDav als exchangeserver nutzen. Wenn das geht.

Jemand eine idee?


----------



## mali (17. November 2010)

ich würde das gerne auch so machen


----------

